# If anyone else is in IT, you'll immediately relate



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this I have given the title "welcome to my world"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha! You don't have to be in IT to understand that one. I wanna smack the crap outta people sometimes. On a side note, kind of.....

One of my tech's had a problem with their company laptop. I had it sent to a repair place in Longview Tx. It wouldn't boot up, black screen or something I really don't remember. Anyway after about a week or so I called my office in Tx to ask about the computer to see if it was ready yet, and the lady at MY OFFICE said and I quote "They have everything working but Windows."

sheesh


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not in IT, but I can relate in my own little world. 
My IT guys liked it.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im not in IT either but I get this way with my coworkers and boss. I mean come on people.....this is 2011. Although im just like the Pokerface character, i have patients but want to strangle them at the same time.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Im not in IT either but I get this way with my coworkers and boss. I mean come on people.....this is 2011. Although im just like the Pokerface character, i have patients but want to strangle them at the same time.


:agreed: by this day and time, people should at least know how to use 
Google :aargh4:, even though to be honest, Facebook just last year passed Google for most popular site on the internet :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigdigger1527 said:


> :agreed: by this day and time, people should at least know how to use
> Google :aargh4:, even though to be honest, Facebook just last year passed Google for most popular site on the internet :bigok:


I would imagine so.. I mean... Nobody's made a movie about google yet... :bigok:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I would imagine so.. I mean... Nobody's made a movie about google yet... :bigok:


u got a point there:agreed:, the owner of google more than likely didnt start it at age 23 in a harvard dorm either :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh I'm not even talking about computer related stuff...just stuff people should know by now, but are too stupid to figure out. Sometimes it's just painful to watch.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Big D said:


> Oh I'm not even talking about computer related stuff...just stuff people should know by now, but are too stupid to figure out. Sometimes it's just painful to watch.


computer related stuff IS something people should know by now :aargh4:, very few things run without computers nowadays, try to run a brute without one


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

this reminds me of me watching my dad try to search something on the internet... "just move dad..." or "you spelled it wrong" lol


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

^^100% with you on that one haha


----------

